# Study of hermeneutics book suggestions



## Greg

What are some good suggestions for learning proper hermeneutics? I've read Sproul's' "Knowing Scripture" already so I'm looking to go a bit deeper. Thanks.


----------



## A5pointer

I always reccomend "How to Read the Bible For All It's Worth" Fee/Stuart as a starter. Fee is Charismatic but the book is very helpful. "Exegetical Fallacies" Carson is also a must read.


----------



## Zadok

Whilst not a scientific and technical approach, I personally believe A W Pink's "Interpretation of the Scriptures" has a great deal to offer. You will find it at:

Interpretation of the Scriptures

Also, a work that Spurgeon recommended by a predecessor of his at the Metropolitan Tabernacle- Dr Joseph Angus' Bible Handbook has a very helpful section (from page 150) and you will find the pdf download at:

 Here

Trust that this helps.

I have chosen the older books because * I do believe that there is a tremendous downgrade in modern hermeneutics*. You can hear more about this New Evangelical Downgrade in 2 messages by Dr Peter Master at:

SermonAudio.com - Search Results

_* PS. For a more technical approach any work by Patrick Fairbairn- e.g his hermeneutical manual, prophecy, typology etc. are excellent *_

Hermeneutical Manual at Internet Archive: Details: Hermeneutical manual or, Introduction to the exegetical study of the Scriptures of the New Testament

Typology vol 1 of 2 Internet Archive: Details: The typology of Scripture : viewed in connection with the whole series of the divine dispensations
vol 2 of 2 Internet Archive: Details: The typology of scripture : viewed in connection with the whole series of the divine dispensations

Revelation of law in Scripture at Internet Archive: Details: The revelation of law in Scripture, considered with respect both to its own nature, and to its relative place in successive dispensations

I cannot see his work on prophecy online.

Finally there was a remarkably helpful little book by Lisco on the parables which was reissued by Fairbairn and you can find it at:

The Parables of Jesus - Google Book Search


----------



## greenbaggins

I think that the Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation, edited by Moises Silva, is absolutely superb.


----------



## reformedman

@Zadok
the audio message was very good thank you.


----------



## RamistThomist

Vanhoozer.
Is sensitive to postmodern critiques of Enlightenment but doesn't buy into the pomo scheme.

Amazon.com: Is There a Meaning in This Text?: Kevin J. Vanhoozer: Books


----------



## Barnpreacher

I found Berkhof's _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_ very useful.

Amazon.com: Principles of Biblical Interpretation: Louis Berkhof: Books


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Hi:

Grant Osborne's, The Heremeneutical Spiral is the classic text.

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## toddpedlar

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> Grant Osborne's, The Heremeneutical Spiral is the classic text.
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> -CH



I've never read it, but have been concerned about it given the fact that he's a firmly-committed Arminian...


----------



## DMcFadden

0swald T. Allis, *Prophecy and the Church*. Grand Rapids: Baker, 1969. This book takes aim at the hermeneutics of dispensationalism and is a classic of Reformed writing.

James Barr, *The Semantics of Biblical Language*. London: Oxford University Press, 1961. Moises Silva had me read this back in the 70s in college. Barr critiques unsound linguistic principles of the neo-orthodox "Biblical theology" school and the use of illegitimate totality transfer of meaning. He is good on showing what was wrong with the early volumes of the TDNT masterpiece by Kittel et. al.

Louis Berkhof, *Principles of Biblical Interpretation*. Grand Rapids: Baker Book House, 1950. A reliable, if somewhat uninspiring Reformed text. This one is availble from Doxa software real cheap.

Gerald Bray, *Biblical Interpretation Past and Present*. Downers Grove, Illinois: InterVarsity Press, 1996. 608 pages. What a great detailed survey of the history and scope of biblical interpretation over the ages. This is a must read from an evangelical perspective. He covers the history AND offers little bio pieces on major figures.

Donald A. Carson, *Exegetical Fallacies*. Grand Rapids: Baker Book House, 1984. Don Carson has been my favorite exegete for some time. This one deals with many of the grammatical, logical, and historical fallacies. My favorite is his debunking of the "where two or three are gathered" misuse of scripture.

Millard J. Erickson, *Evangelical Interpretation: Perspectives on Hermeneutical Issues*. Grand Rapids: Baker Book House, 1993. This one is not a beginner's text. It deals with special issues and the kinds of problems Jacob loves to deal with in the PB. I especially appreciated the discussion of the principle of "authorial intent." Erickson raises evangelical doubts about the consistent use of the principle in terms of the OT, in light of the typological exegesis practiced in the New Testament.

Patrick Fairbairn, *The Typology of Scripture: Viewed in Connection with the Whole Series of the Divine Dispensations*. 5th ed. Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1870. 2 vols. Reprinted Grand Rapids: Kregel Publications, 1989. A major treatise on typological interpretation. Old, but vintage. Fairbairn exercised monumental scholarship. And, you can find it in PDF form on the net.

Patrick Fairbairn, *Hermeneutical Manual: or, Introduction to the Exegetical Study of the Scriptures of the New Testament*. Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1858.

Gordon D. Fee, *New Testament exegesis: a handbook for students and pastors*. Louisville, Kentucky: Westminster/John Knox Press, 1993. A guide for New Testament historical-critical exegesis written for students who know Greek, but with much of the guide accessible to students without knowledge of Greek. Don't let the Assembies of God author scare you off of this one. Fee is a fine exegete and a reliable guide, even if you don't agree with everything.

Gordon D. Fee and Douglas Stuart, *How to Read the Bible for All Its Worth: A Guide to Understanding the Bible*. 2nd ed. Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1993. 265 pages. Actually they have a new edition out now. It takes a popular tact in moving from interpretation to application. The authors tend to be evangelical feminists.

Norman L. Geisler, *Explaining Hermeneutics: A Commentary on the Chicago Statement on Biblical Hermeneutics*. Oakland, California: International Council on Biblical Inerrancy, 1983. OK, OK, I know what he thinks about Calvinism. But, it is still worth reading.

E.D. Hirsch Jr., *Validity in Interpretation*. New Haven: Yale University Press, 1967. An introduction to general hermeneutics (principles that apply to the interpretation of any work of literature) as distinguished from the "special" hermeneutics of Biblical studies. While Hirsch is not a biblical scholar, the principles are quite important, especially with respect to authorial intent.

Anthony A. Hoekema, *The Bible and the Future*. Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1979. Here is where you get to beat up on us historical pre-mills from the standpoint of Calvinistic amillennialism.

Walter C. Kaiser, *Toward an Exegetical Theology: Biblical Exegesis for Preaching and Teaching*. Grand Rapids: Baker, 1981.

Walter C. Kaiser and Moisés Silva, *An Introduction to Biblical Hermeneutics*. Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1994. 302 pages. ISBN: 0310530903. Some reviews have found it more interestng than informative. My old prof, Moises Silva was my first Calvinist teacher. He has a great chapter on Calvinistic Hermeneutics (chapter 14). It stands opposed to the "neutral" inductive approach and admits that "proper exegesis should be informed by theological reflection. To put it in the most shocking way possible: my theological system should tell me how to exegete" (p. 261).

Walter C. Kaiser, *The Uses of the Old Testament in the New*. Chicago: Moody Press, 1985. ISBN: 0802490859. I don't always agree with Kaiser, but appeciate his writings greatly. His handling of _senus plenior _is of note.

William W. Klein, Craig Blomberg, and Robert L. Hubbard, *Introduction to Biblical Interpretation*. Dallas: Word Publishing, 1993. This has also appeared in an updated form (I'm just too lazy to go get the latest biblio info out of my library). It is a VERY comprehensive and well-organized introduction, intended for evangelicals. Don't confuse "evangelical" with conservative. They adopt redaction criticism, allow for some use of liberation theology, and take a variety of controversial stands. It is a goldmine, however.

V. Philips Long, Tremper Longman III, Moises Silva, and Vern Sheridan Poythress. *Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation*. Six volumes in one. Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1996. 668 pages. ISBN: 0310208289. One of my former profs and a current big gun at my college alma mater offer a discussion of linguistics, literary studies, science, and theology as they impinge upon contemporary hermeneutics.

Robertson McQuilkin, *Understanding and Applying the Bible*. Revised ed. Chicago: Moody Press, 1992. This one will give you a simple beginning approach.

A. Berkeley Mickelsen,* Interpreting the Bible*. Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1963. 425 pages. A comprehensive presentation of hermeneutics, it has been supplanted by Hubbard and Klein. Mickelsen and his wife were strong egalitarians, although this does not appear to impact this book very much.

Roger Nicole, "New Testament Use of the Old Testament," in *Revelation and the Bible: Contemporary Evangelical Thought*, ed. by Carl F.H. Henry (Grand Rapids: Baker, 1958), pp. 135-51. It can be found in one of the Ages Software PDF collections "Contemporary Evangelical Thought").

Grant R. Osborne, *The Hermeneutical Spiral: A Comprehensive Introduction to Biblical Interpretation*. Downers Grove, Illinois: InterVarsity Press, 1991. 499 pages. Osborne writes for the seminarian and deals with sermon prep too. Some of his presuppositions are not too agreeable for PB readers.

James I. Packer, "In Quest of Canonical Interpretation" in Robert K. Johnston, ed., *The Use of the Bible in Theology: Evangelical Options*. Atlanta: John Knox Press, 1985.

James I. Packer, "Infallible Scripture and the Role of Hermeneutics," in *Scripture and Truth*, ed. by D.A. Carson and J.D. Woodbridge. Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1983.

Earl D. Radmacher and Robert D. Preus, eds. *Hermeneutics, Inerrancy and the Bible*. Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1984. 921 pages. This collection of nearly 50 papers presented at the 1982 International Council on Biblical Inerrancy conference in Chicago is quite worthwhile, including the appendices.

Bernard Ramm, *Protestant Biblical Interpretation: A Textbook of Hermeneutics for Conservative Protestants*. Chicago: Moody Press, 1953. 2nd ed. 1957. 3rd ed. Grand Rapids: Baker Book House, 1970. American Baptist Ramm started out conservative and kept moving left. I remember taking a lay course from him on the creeds back in the 60s when I was a sophomore in high school. 

Moisés Silva, *Biblical Words and Their Meaning: An Introduction to Lexical Semantics*. Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1983.

Moisés Silva, *God, Language, and Scripture: Reading the Bible in the light of general linguistics*. Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation 4. Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1990.

Moisés Silva, "Has the Church Misread the Bible? The history of interpretation in the light of current issues." *Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation 1*. Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1987. Everything my old teacher writes is worth reading! My wife had Moises for her two years of Greek. 

R. C. Sproul, *Knowing Scripture*. Downers Grove, Illinois: InterVarsity Press, 1977. 125 pages. You already mentioned this one. It is, as all of his writings are, easy-to-read and practical in its handling of interpretation from a Reformed perspective.

Douglas K. Stuart, *Old Testament Exegesis: a Primer for Students and Pastors*. 2nd ed., revised and enlarged. Philadelphia: Westminster Press, 1984. A step-by-step guide to OT exegesis with an emphasis on the goal of preaching and teaching in the context of the church. 

Robert A. Traina, *Methodical Bible Study - A New Approach to Hermeneutics*. Wilmore, Kentucky: Robert Traina, 1952. A detailed guide to inductive Bible study, by a conservative Methodist. Pretty boring but still helpful for the inductive method.

Henry A. Virkler, *Hermeneutics: Principles and Processes of Biblical Inte*rpretation. Grand Rapids: Baker, 1981. 263 pages. This is quite simple but VERY helpful to get you thinking about the issues facing the interpreter. I would begin with this one.


----------



## Eoghan

Barnpreacher said:


> I found Berkhof's _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_ very useful.
> 
> Amazon.com: Principles of Biblical Interpretation: Louis Berkhof: Books



I have found Berkhoff excellent in the positive sense :smile: and "Scripture Twisting" by W. Squire to be excellent in warning using negative examples.


----------



## ReformedDave

Bahnsen has a wonderful series on the subject.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

You might find this one of interest:

Milton S. Terry, Biblical Hermeneutics: A Treatise on the Interpretation of the Old and New Testaments (Zondervan, 1974).

Terry has some problem areas, but it is all in all a fine work on the principles and history of interpretation.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

ReformedDave said:


> Bahnsen has a wonderful series on the subject.



Where?


----------



## KMK

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> You might find this one of interest:
> 
> Milton S. Terry, Biblical Hermeneutics: A Treatise on the Interpretation of the Old and New Testaments (Zondervan, 1974).
> 
> Terry has some problem areas, but it is all in all a fine work on the principles and history of interpretation.



What are Terry's 'problems'? (I am currently reading it)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Zadok said:


> I cannot see his work on prophecy online.



Links and Downloads Manager - Exegesis - Prophecy viewed in respect to its distinctive nature, its special function, and proper interpretation -- Patrick Fairbairn - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Zadok

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Zadok said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot see his work on prophecy online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links and Downloads Manager - Exegesis - Prophecy viewed in respect to its distinctive nature, its special function, and proper interpretation -- Patrick Fairbairn - The PuritanBoard
Click to expand...


We do not have "full view" in the UK.


----------



## danmpem

toddpedlar said:


> CalvinandHodges said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> Grant Osborne's, The Heremeneutical Spiral is the classic text.
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> -CH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never read it, but have been concerned about it given the fact that he's a firmly-committed Arminian...
Click to expand...


I know lots of Calvinists who like "Heremeneutical Spiral". I own a copy and have poked around in it some. The author doesn't give the reader a mode of interpretation so much as he equips the reader, regardless of what the reader believes, to reexamine some presuppositions about Scripture, and God for that matter.

I am currently reading Amazon.com: Meaning and Understanding: The Philosophical Framework for Biblical Interpretation (Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation): Royce Gordon Gruenler: Books and loving it!


----------



## danmpem

A5pointer said:


> I always reccomend "How to Read the Bible For All It's Worth" Fee/Stuart as a starter. Fee is Charismatic but the book is very helpful. "Exegetical Fallacies" Carson is also a must read.



A couple of years ago Al Mohler recommended "How to Read the Bible" on his radio program. The very next day he withdrew his recommendation after learning of the new edition. I've read the new one but never the first. From what I gather, the first is the best. The new one is a little too much of a case for Biblical Feminism for me.


----------



## Greg

Daniel Ritchie said:


> ReformedDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahnsen has a wonderful series on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...


I just came across it here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Zadok said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zadok said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot see his work on prophecy online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links and Downloads Manager - Exegesis - Prophecy viewed in respect to its distinctive nature, its special function, and proper interpretation -- Patrick Fairbairn - The PuritanBoard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do not have "full view" in the UK.
Click to expand...


That's too bad. I've haven't found it online anywhere else besides Google Books. 

There are some other helpful works for the layman worth reading here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - How We May Read the Scriptures With Most Spiritual Profit (Part I) - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - How We May Read the Scriptures With Most Spiritual Profit (Part II) - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - Useful Directions for Reading and Searching the Scriptures - The PuritanBoard


----------



## A5pointer

danmpem said:


> A5pointer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always reccomend "How to Read the Bible For All It's Worth" Fee/Stuart as a starter. Fee is Charismatic but the book is very helpful. "Exegetical Fallacies" Carson is also a must read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of years ago Al Mohler recommended "How to Read the Bible" on his radio program. The very next day he withdrew his recommendation after learning of the new edition. I've read the new one but never the first. From what I gather, the first is the best. The new one is a little too much of a case for Biblical Feminism for me.
Click to expand...


The feminism can be ignored, it really is in my opinion a great starter. It is a paradigm shift that is needed for beginners and this book does it. Most of the book is good. I have studied through Fee on 1 Corintians and he seems to be an able interpretor.


----------



## A5pointer

danmpem said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CalvinandHodges said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> Grant Osborne's, The Heremeneutical Spiral is the classic text.
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> -CH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never read it, but have been concerned about it given the fact that he's a firmly-committed Arminian...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know lots of Calvinists who like "Heremeneutical Spiral". I own a copy and have poked around in it some. The author doesn't give the reader a mode of interpretation so much as he equips the reader, regardless of what the reader believes, to reexamine some presuppositions about Scripture, and God for that matter.
> 
> I am currently reading Amazon.com: Meaning and Understanding: The Philosophical Framework for Biblical Interpretation (Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation): Royce Gordon Gruenler: Books and loving it!
Click to expand...



I have not read that book but it was highly reccomended to me by someone who holds to the doctrines of grace and the reformed tradition.


----------



## py3ak

Augustine's little book, _On Christian Doctrine_ (_De Doctrina Christiana_) is about hermeneutics as well as sermon delivery. In that work he mentions the rules of Tichonius (the 2nd rule is really great), and those seven can be found here.

I found Berkhof, as Mr. McFadden said, uninspiring; Ramm was dull and weak, and _How to Read the Bible for All It's Worth_ seemed like it should rather be entitled, _How to Read the Bible for 12% Of What It's Worth_.

I have very much benefitted from what I've been able to read so far of Patrick Fairbairn, and almost every hermeneutical book I've ever encountered has referenced Milton Terry, so I was very glad to pick him up recently. He seems like the older standard. G.K. Beale has edited (or co-edited) a couple of volumes which could be helpful. One is _The Right Doctrine From the Wrong Text?_ which is a collection of essays on hermeneutics by authors from varying standpoints; the other (co-edited with D.A. Carson) is _Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament_, which is a very new volume, but which I think is very good.

J.I Packer has an article on the puritans as interpreters of Scripture in v.2 of the _Puritan Papers_ series. I summarized it and added some reflexions on it here.

I have sometimes wondered if a better way of learning hermeneutics isn't by analyzing what a great exegete does. It is not that reading the theory isn't helpful, but sometimes seeing it in action actually makes it clearer: and when you ferret the principle out for yourself by asking, "How did the Westminster Assembly (or Calvin or Owen, Gill or Hutcheson, Edersheim or Morris) arrive at that conclusion from this verse" and then you have to identify their presuppositions and follow the reasoning, I think it can make things more vivid.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

KMK said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this one of interest:
> 
> Milton S. Terry, Biblical Hermeneutics: A Treatise on the Interpretation of the Old and New Testaments (Zondervan, 1974).
> 
> Terry has some problem areas, but it is all in all a fine work on the principles and history of interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are Terry's 'problems'? (I am currently reading it)
Click to expand...


It has been a long time I read through this work, so I'm I a bit cloudy on specifics examples, but here is a quote from his preface:



> It cannot be expected that all our interpretations will command unqualified approval, but our choice of more difficult Scriptures for examples of exposition will enhance the volume of the work, and save it from the danger, too common in such treatises, of running into lifeless platitudes. With ample illustrations of this kind before him, the student comes by a natural process to grasp hermeneutical principles, and learns by practice and example rather than by abstract precept.



Just suffice it to say he was correct. All his interpretations do not command unqualified approval. 

Keep reading, you'll find it...


Thank you for the question...I think this would be a good time for me to study Terry again.


----------



## DMcFadden

Terry is available as a free download at . . .

Christian Classic Reprints


----------



## MW

greenbaggins said:


> I think that the Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation, edited by Moises Silva, is absolutely superb.



Me too; but I do recommend reading Berkhof's Principles first. Foundations doesn't really lay the foundations of hermeneutics as a science (or art, as the case may be), but builds on them; whereas Berkhof provides the basic rules which are essential to contextual exegesis.


----------



## ChristianTrader

py3ak said:


> Augustine's little book, _On Christian Doctrine_ (_De Doctrina Christiana_) is about hermeneutics as well as sermon delivery. In that work he mentions the rules of Tichonius (the 2nd rule is really great), and those seven can be found here.
> 
> I found Berkhof, as Mr. McFadden said, uninspiring; Ramm was dull and weak, and _How to Read the Bible for All It's Worth_ seemed like it should rather be entitled, _How to Read the Bible for 12% Of What It's Worth_.
> 
> I have very much benefitted from what I've been able to read so far of Patrick Fairbairn, and almost every hermeneutical book I've ever encountered has referenced Milton Terry, so I was very glad to pick him up recently. He seems like the older standard. G.K. Beale has edited (or co-edited) a couple of volumes which could be helpful. One is _The Right Doctrine From the Wrong Text?_ which is a collection of essays on hermeneutics by authors from varying standpoints; the other (co-edited with D.A. Carson) is _Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament_, which is a very new volume, but which I think is very good.
> 
> J.I Packer has an article on the puritans as interpreters of Scripture in v.2 of the _Puritan Papers_ series. I summarized it and added some reflexions on it here.
> 
> I have sometimes wondered if a better way of learning hermeneutics isn't by analyzing what a great exegete does. It is not that reading the theory isn't helpful, but sometimes seeing it in action actually makes it clearer: and when you ferret the principle out for yourself by asking, \"How did the Westminster Assembly (or Calvin or Owen, Gill or Hutcheson, Edersheim or Morris) arrive at that conclusion from this verse\" and then you have to identify their presuppositions and follow the reasoning, I think it can make things more vivid.



Moises Silva is supposed to attempt to do just what you ask, in his book here:

Amazon.com: Interpreting Galatians,: Explorations in Exegetical Method: Moisés Silva: Books

I have not read it but it sounds interesting.

CT


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Dennis E. Johnson, _Him We Proclaim_
Amazon.com: Him We Proclaim: Preaching Christ from All the Scriptures: Dennis E. Johnson: Books

with a focus on discovering the Christological thrust of the whole Bible, that is, how any passage points finally to its principal subject


----------



## ANT

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> You might find this one of interest:
> 
> Milton S. Terry, Biblical Hermeneutics: A Treatise on the Interpretation of the Old and New Testaments (Zondervan, 1974).




I have read this ... It was very profitable.


----------



## Dieter Schneider

ANT said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this one of interest:
> 
> Milton S. Terry, Biblical Hermeneutics: A Treatise on the Interpretation of the Old and New Testaments (Zondervan, 1974).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this ... It was very profitable.
Click to expand...


Here is an online reference.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Contra_Mundum said:


> Dennis E. Johnson, _Him We Proclaim_
> Amazon.com: Him We Proclaim: Preaching Christ from All the Scriptures: Dennis E. Johnson: Books
> 
> with a focus on discovering the Christological thrust of the whole Bible, that is, how any passage points finally to its principal subject



I cannot recommend Dennis Johnson's book enough...


----------



## RamistThomist

py3ak said:


> and _How to Read the Bible for All It's Worth_ seemed like it should rather be entitled, _How to Read the Bible for 12% Of What It's Worth_.
> 
> .



My thoughts exactly. Even before I was reformed I thought the book pedantic and annoying. Fee's New Testament exegesis is much better (in theory if not in practice).


----------



## py3ak

Thanks for the tip, Hermonta. I've added that book to my wish list.


----------



## timmopussycat

Those considering reading Fee's _New Testament Exegesis_ should make sure to get the 3rd edition of 2002for its tremendous section on exegetical aids and resources.


----------



## reformedman

A5pointer said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never read it, but have been concerned about it given the fact that he's a firmly-committed Arminian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of Calvinists who like "Heremeneutical Spiral". I own a copy and have poked around in it some. The author doesn't give the reader a mode of interpretation so much as he equips the reader, regardless of what the reader believes, to reexamine some presuppositions about Scripture, and God for that matter.
> 
> I am currently reading Amazon.com: Meaning and Understanding: The Philosophical Framework for Biblical Interpretation (Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation): Royce Gordon Gruenler: Books and loving it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read that book but it was highly reccomended to me by someone who holds to the doctrines of grace and the reformed tradition.
Click to expand...


Required reading at a fundamental baptist (4 point) seminary that I attended. Can't say I'd recommend it as it was my turning point time to reformed theology so I did not finish the course. As far as I can remember, there was nothing that at the time I considered (standout) wrong. Although I'd have to agree, it's a very popular book.


----------



## ServantofGod

Any thoughts on Robertson McQuilkin's Understanding and Applying the Bible?

I read it for my hermenuetics class, and was wondering if you would recommend for me to recommend it or not. It seemed to me a pretty simple, basic, yet decent work.


----------



## danmpem

reformedman said:


> Required reading at a fundamental baptist (4 point) seminary that I attended. Can't say I'd recommend it as it was my turning point time to reformed theology so I did not finish the course. As far as I can remember, there was nothing that at the time I considered (standout) wrong. Although I'd have to agree, it's a very popular book.



Do you mean Hermeneutical Spiral or Meaning and Understanding?


----------

